# I suck at B&W..



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

I have really been trying to work on my B&W processing and would love a critique on this conversion.. 



Samantha-3bw by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm the last person to be critiquing, but it looks a little "hot"? Seems really bright to me. Of course, I suck at it worse than you. I cheat and let software do its thing. Here's an edit in Silver Efex Pro. I turned down the brightness some, and upped the structure a tad. Anyway, it's fun to experiment.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks good, but a touch on the "hot" side.  Is there any way you can post the original so I can try an edit?  Also, what program are you using for conversion?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

I usually edit on the "hot" side I guess.. so thats no surprise. lol I'm in LR5 and have PS also but I very very rarely edit in PS.

Here it is as a jpg SOOC.. rather underexposed


Samantha-25 by capturedbybc, on Flickr

and this was my color edit..


Samantha-3 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

snerd said:


> I'm the last person to be critiquing, but it looks a little "hot"? Seems really bright to me. Of course, I suck at it worse than you. I cheat and let software do its thing. Here's an edit in Silver Efex Pro. I turned down the brightness some, and upped the structure a tad. Anyway, it's fun to experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81658



I kinda like that except her arms get so muddy and the fingertips especially.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I have really been trying to work on my B&W processing and would love a critique on this conversion..
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha-3bw by capturedbybc, on Flickr



Looks okay, as long as you are happy with the color hue of the image. There are a range of color hues, from warm and yellowish, to sepia-tones and warm, Agfa Brovira-like browns, to neutrals, to cold blacks, it all depends on what YOU want the image to look like.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

Derrel said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I have really been trying to work on my B&W processing and would love a critique on this conversion..
> ...



I think that's my problem.. I really don't know. I just know I am not happy with anything I come up with in b&w. lol


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 9, 2014)

What about this? Did a little editing in LR5 (upped the shadows and blacks, knocked back the highlights, increased contrast, added a round-area-selection (if that's what it's called) and darkened around her, then brought it into Silver Efex Pro, converted to fine art processing, and tweaked the settings to taste.  If you don't have silver efex, and you like B&W, then buy it.  It makes the process a breeze.





Jake


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

I LIKE b&w images when other people do them.. a lot actually.. and if it were not for that I would probably just never offer b&w at all.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> What about this? Did a little editing in LR5 (upped the shadows and blacks, knocked back the highlights, increased contrast, added a round-area-selection (if that's what it's called) and darkened around her, then brought it into Silver Efex Pro, converted to fine art processing, and tweaked the settings to taste.  If you don't have silver efex, and you like B&W, then buy it.  It makes the process a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to try it out.. I don't think I care for it though. ;\ Feels like too much midtones to me.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 9, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > What about this? Did a little editing in LR5 (upped the shadows and blacks, knocked back the highlights, increased contrast, added a round-area-selection (if that's what it's called) and darkened around her, then brought it into Silver Efex Pro, converted to fine art processing, and tweaked the settings to taste.  If you don't have silver efex, and you like B&W, then buy it.  It makes the process a breeze.
> ...




I agree. Especially in the background.  Lemme rework it some more.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 9, 2014)

This?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

That one looks better!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## D-B-J (Aug 9, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> View attachment 81663



I like this edit from you more, but the shadows under her chin and on her hair are a bit deep.. Any way you can lighten them? I feel like we've/you've definitely made improvements tonight [emoji106]


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

Super rough little attempt at that but yeah.. I think so! I feel better about this one for sure. I didn't think the other was so bad initially.. until I see them side by side. I swear b&w makes me cross eyed.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

Fail. I half read that.. all I addressed was the chin.. but yeah, the hair shadows could definitely easily be handled I think. Thank you!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

Again.. 5 second edit to just give an idea.. I will have to go in later and try to address those dark shadows more precisely. This is my husband's cousin.. she's already seen all the photos and loves them as is so I'm not worried really but I definitely took it as an opportunity to play with the b&w because I really liked the image in b&w for whatever reason.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 9, 2014)

One more from the same set.. with basically copy pasted adjustments for fun


----------



## JoeW (Aug 10, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I have really been trying to work on my B&W processing and would love a critique on this conversion..
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha-3bw by capturedbybc, on Flickr



Okay, a general rule about B&W (vs. color).  Other than some silly perceptual biases (like you've shot a nude and in color it looks like Playboy, in B&W it appears like an "art nude"...or a portrait...in B&W it's suddenly serious), I would argue that the best times for B&W are when we want to emphasize lines and form and shades of light and contrast.  B&W eliminates color spectrum so it eliminates that distraction.  Sam is lovely and it's a nice spontaneous looking pose (thanks for sharing).  But I'd argue it's a terrible selection to go all B&W on us.  She's got a top that is all patterns, it's incredibly busy.  And it's what drew my eye(s).  Not her face, not her overall appearance but her top.

My recommendations:
1.  Stay with color with this photo.  If you want to shoot her in B&W, change that top.  
2.  If you like to "go bright" with her on B&W then aim for a high key concept.  Shoot her with strong lipgloss and eye makeup so the emphasis is on her hair, eyes and lips.
3.  For the existing color portrait, wipe out those holes of light in the upper right and top center in the photo.  They grab our attention (rather than her).  And I suspect that encourage you to brighten her up to not appear darker by contrast.  You might even think about darkening the upper right and left corner so she's the brightest light in the picture.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 10, 2014)

Very quick edit


----------



## timor (Aug 10, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Very quick edit View attachment 81689


Gary, I was hoping you gonna mention something else. She is a perfect model for Tmax 100 capabilities.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 10, 2014)

I only have APX100 and Orwo UN54 iso100 at the moment


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you JoeW for a detailed critique, very helpful! And Gary, thank you for the edit. I have no idea what the Tmax 100 comment means though? lol


----------



## gsgary (Aug 10, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Thank you JoeW for a detailed critique, very helpful! And Gary, thank you for the edit. I have no idea what the Tmax 100 comment means though? lol



Tmax 100 is real B+W, this is tmax 100 about 30 years out of date and shot at iso400 which on film is under exposing then i did a stand developement in Rodinal 1+100  did you understand all that


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 10, 2014)

Not one word.


----------

